# έγκυος, εγκυμονώ, γκαστρωμένη



## Theseus (Apr 26, 2012)

Are there different nuances in the usage of the words above or are they interchangeable?:)


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2012)

*Εγκυμονώ*, as you know, is a verb, not an adjective. Apart from the standard meaning (_Εγκυμονεί = She is pregnant_), it is used figuratively:_ Η κατάσταση εγκυμονεί κινδύνους. The situation is fraught with danger._

As regards the two adjectives, you must consider the very basic difference in register. *Έγκυος* is the standard word, *γκαστρωμένη* is colloquial or slang, and also rare, with the exception of the expression "Όλα του γάμου δύσκολα κι η νύφη γκαστρωμένη" (i.e. There's nothing easy in this affair).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't think that *γκαστρωμένη* is rare, it's just vulgar ("knocked-up"), this is why it's not preferable.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> this is why it's not preferable.


But there's lots of slang which is pretty common in place of formal terms. Speaking about a friend, you will normally say "Είναι έγκυος" rather than "Είναι γκαστρωμένη", probably because the formal term is so much easier to say. That's what I meant by 'rare'.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Speaking about a friend, you will normally say "Είναι έγκυος" [...]


Or: Είναι σε ενδιαφέρουσα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe we should add the slang use of the transitive verb *γκαστρώνω* (to knock up), meaning "to keep someone waiting too long for something": 

-Άντε ντε, πες μας τι έγινε χτες, μας γκάστρωσες!


----------



## cougr (Apr 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Εγκυμονώ*, as you know, is a verb, not an adjective. Apart from the standard meaning (_Εγκυμονεί = She is pregnant_), it is used figuratively:_ Η κατάσταση εγκυμονεί κινδύνους. The situation is fraught with danger._



For what it's worth, thought I'd add that the expression "pregnant with danger" isn't all that uncommon either.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2012)

Καλά κάνεις. Λάθος μου που το θεώρησα αυτονόητο.


----------

